# Fish ID: Wiper or White Bass



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

17" From Buckeye. I say White Bass.


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

acklac7 said:


> 17" From Buckeye. I say White Bass.
> 
> View attachment 231496


i say ****** too a pig at that


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

Looks like a white bass.


----------



## 93stratosfishnski (Aug 25, 2011)

i caught this fish, thanks a.j. for posting.. oddly from buckeye where only wipers are stocked, but i pet its tongue and no rough path like wipers have. but it was caught in dirty water so could be bleached out, it about took the rod from me on the initial hit and continued to fight hard the whole way in, unlike white bass who hit kinda hard then die off and just get reeled in... either way great to see some water in buckeye and not get skunked. there's a 3.25 pink joshy chocked down in that throat somewhere too. lol


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

Looks like a big white bass.


----------



## zack pahl (Mar 8, 2009)

Big ol' White Bass


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

It's a dirty water wiper.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

When the water is dirty that's what they all look like. I've literally caught 40/50 In a day That look identical to that fish not 100 yards were that fish came from.


----------



## saug-I (Apr 7, 2010)

Bobby, your lying!! Do you even know where this lake is, let alone his spot??


----------



## 1basshunter (Mar 27, 2011)

Regardless it is one nice fish


----------



## Fisherman 3234 (Sep 8, 2008)

White Bass. Nice one!!!


----------



## DavidX (Dec 17, 2016)

I want to say its a hybrid based on the lines on its sides. I have seen many of both and would have to say that this is a hybrid based on the shape of its head. That is another way you can kind of tell the difference.


----------



## Popspastime (Apr 1, 2014)

Ok the poles are in and it's (124,242 - White Bass) vs (2 - Wiper) ..... Yayyy!


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Popspastime said:


> Ok the poles are in and it's (124,242 - White Bass) vs (2 - Wiper) ..... Yayyy!


The op' s just some troll. Surly is a black crappie.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Back in the day way back buckeye lake had a great population of white bass.
And I can see them getting mixed in the stock? 
Just has that head-tail pre spawn wiper body to me.


----------



## multi species angler (Feb 20, 2006)

I believe it to be a white bass also. but even the white bass has a tooth patch on it's tongue. It has a single tooth patch where as a wiper has two.


93stratosfishnski said:


> but i pet its tongue and no rough path like wipers have.


----------



## matticito (Jul 17, 2012)

looks like white bass I catch at pymatuning


----------



## 93stratosfishnski (Aug 25, 2011)

After I caught I said it was a great Lakes white bass. Lol


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

multi species angler said:


> I believe it to be a white bass also. but even the white bass has a tooth patch on it's tongue. It has a single tooth patch where as a wiper has two.


And if the right size,pound for pound fight every bit as hard as a wiper start-finish. Usually about 12"+....


----------



## ittybittyfishy (May 28, 2010)

White bass. Got one that went 16.5 from the scioto


----------



## Popspastime (Apr 1, 2014)

Popspastime said:


> Ok the poles are in and it's (124,242 - White Bass) vs (2 - Wiper) ..... Yayyy!


Well the latest poll is in..
White Bass = 124,246
Wiper = 2
Black Crappie = 1


----------



## jcotsmallie (Nov 1, 2009)

.


----------



## jcotsmallie (Nov 1, 2009)

Saugeyefisher said:


> Back in the day way back buckeye lake had a great population of white bass.
> And I can see them getting mixed in the stock?
> Just has that head-tail pre spawn wiper body to me.


Sure it's not a cat?


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

jcotsmallie said:


> Sure it's not a cat?


I thought you were to cool for this site


----------



## jcotsmallie (Nov 1, 2009)

Saugeyefisher said:


> I thought you were to cool for this site


Just want to sit at the cool kids table and learn some things


----------



## Popspastime (Apr 1, 2014)

Well the latest poll is in..
White Bass = 124,246
Wiper = 2
Black Crappie = 1
Catfish = 1


----------

